
Crypto Is Currently Facing a Hard Time in India Over Legalization Controversies - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/crypto-is-currently-facing-a-hard-time-in-india-over-legalization-controversies/
======
rajeshpant
My first reaction when I heard Finance Minister's statement last year saying
"Crypto is illegal" was, this is absurd. RBI has no authority to ban this.
Good to see the crypto startups in India challenging government's decision.

